# To Owner/Moderators - New Forum For Other Than Christians?



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 28, 2008)

Can LHCF be more global friendly with a religious site other than christian?  I realize there is a Muslimah somewhereone but if there could be somewhere to discuss issues pertaining to non-christians, I'd appreciate it.  I wasn't sure where to send my concern.


----------



## bigdeelight (Oct 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't see this happening. I agree there should be a Spirituality Forum vs. just solely a Christian forum but eh, well, those are the breaks.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Oct 28, 2008)

I so agree with this...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 28, 2008)

bigdeelight said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see this happening. I agree there should be a Spirituality Forum vs. just solely a Christian forum but eh, well, those are the breaks.


 

Hmmm, they don't have to be the breaks if we petition it.  I think it's fair to include people rather than expect all to be of the same fold.  And sometimes, folks, whichever spirituality, just wanna ask questions.  Can't quite do that on the christianity forum.  How do we progress?  Anybody with suggestions?


----------



## honeycomb719 (Oct 28, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Hmmm, they don't have to be the breaks if we petition it.  I think it's fair to include people rather than expect all to be of the same fold.  And sometimes, folks, whichever spirituality, just wanna ask questions.  Can't quite do that on the christianity forum.  How do we progress?  Anybody with suggestions?



Your free to ask whatever questions you like in the offtopic forum. It has been said before by the owner of this site that no other forum will be dedicated to any other religion other than christianity which is her religious belief.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Oct 28, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Hmmm, they don't have to be the breaks if we petition it.  I think it's fair to include people rather than expect all to be of the same fold.  And sometimes, folks, whichever spirituality, just wanna ask questions.  Can't quite do that on the christianity forum.  How do we progress?  Anybody with suggestions?




You also can ask your religious questions in the Christian forum.


----------



## Zawaj (Oct 28, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Can LHCF be more global friendly with a religious site other than christian? * I realize there is a Muslimah somewhereone* but if there could be somewhere to discuss issues pertaining to non-christians, I'd appreciate it.  I wasn't sure where to send my concern.



Nope there is no Muslimah one either. I created a Muslimah social group though. I, like many of us, wish there was a general religious/spirituality forum .


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 28, 2008)

honeycomb719 said:


> Your free to ask whatever questions you like in the offtopic forum. It has been said before by the owner of this site that no other forum will be dedicated to any other religion other than christianity which is her religious belief.


 
Oh dear.  I was afraid of that.  It's decidedly prejudiced to do it that way.  Off-topic for other religions.  Oh boy!  erplexed


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 28, 2008)

mrsmeredith said:


> You also can ask your religious questions in the Christian forum.


 

Non-christian religious questions?  No, those can't be asked over there.


----------



## bigdeelight (Oct 28, 2008)

hwiseman said:


> Non-christian religious questions?  No, those can't be asked over there.



 You could but I don't think it'd be constructive. As sad as I am to say this, you will have to leave your non-christian theology discussions elsewhere. wow, that sounds really awful to say. Even as a christian erplexed


----------



## beverly (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi,

As stated in the past, and via the forum rules, you can actually converse about other religious topics on the Off Topic forum. Also there are social groups for religions other than Christianity. General questions about Christianity are welcome on the Christian forum, but the purpose of that forum, is fellowship and not argumentation.

Thank you for your inquiry. Have a blessed day.


----------

